# fichier d'initialisation du terminal



## ngaubert (20 Janvier 2004)

J'utilise sur Panther le shell par défaut, et je me posais des questions sur l'utilisation des fichiers .bashrc et .bash_profile. J'ai créé ses deux fichiers dans mon répertoire home, les deux sont avec les permissions 755, cependant il semble que quand je lance le terminal ou quand j'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre seul .bash_profile s'éxécute... Quelle est la différence entre ces deux fichiers? Pourquoi est-ce que les gens parlent d'ajouter des commandes dans .bashrc si il ne s'execute pas par défaut?


----------



## simon (21 Janvier 2004)

ngaubert a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise sur Panther le shell par défaut, et je me posais des questions sur l'utilisation des fichiers .bashrc et .bash_profile. J'ai créé ses deux fichiers dans mon répertoire home, les deux sont avec les permissions 755, cependant il semble que quand je lance le terminal ou quand j'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre seul .bash_profile s'éxécute... Quelle est la différence entre ces deux fichiers? Pourquoi est-ce que les gens parlent d'ajouter des commandes dans .bashrc si il ne s'execute pas par défaut?



D'après ce que je sais c'est seulement le fichier .bash_profile qui est executé à chaque lancement d'un nouveau shell. L'autre fichier .bashrc lui est executer lors de la création d'un sous shell...c'est en tout cas ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net


----------



## Bilbo (23 Janvier 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que je sais c'est seulement le fichier .bash_profile qui est executé à chaque lancement d'un nouveau shell. L'autre fichier .bashrc lui est executer lors de la création d'un sous shell...c'est en tout cas ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net


Yep. J'ai fait un « .bashrc » et un lien symbolique « .bash_login » qui pointe sur le premier. Ça roule tout seul.

À+


----------

